# Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

Redaktionell








*Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch????​*
*Die Feiertage stehen vor der Tür, Essen, schlemmen und mehr: Da gehört auch Fisch dazu! Und man kann nicht nur Wein zum Fisch trinken, sondern auch Bier. Die einfache (Um)Frage: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch??*

Das Thema ist natürlich fürs ganze Jahr interessant, aber mir fiels gestern auf beim einkaufen, damit über die Feiertage das Bier nicht ausgeht - welches Bier zum Fisch?

Fisch essen an den Feiertagen?

Klar, auch!

Ob Weihnachten oder Silvester.


Ich selber trinke auch gerne ein Bier zum Fisch, und ich glaube nicht, dass ich da alleine bin. 

Und je nach Zubereitung, mag ich auch unterschiedliche Biere zum Fisch. 

Wo beim Wein ein leichter Weisswein empfohlen wird, nehme ich beim Bier gerne ein nicht zu stark gehopftes Pils oder ein nicht zu malziges Helles.

Zum Räucherfisch gerne ein dunkles Hefeweizen. 

Und sicherlich werdet auch ihr eure Vorlieben haben, welches Bier ihr am liebsten zum Fisch trinkt. 

Da dies ein weites Feld ist, sind auch Mehrfachabstimmungen möglich.

Und ja, mir ist klar, nicht alle berücksichtigt zu haben.

Aber ich kann nur 12 zur Auswahl stellen.....

In diesem Sinne, viel Spaß beim drüber nachdenken UND beim geniessen:

*Welches Bier trinkt ihr gerne zum Fisch?*

Pils

Helles/Export

Weizen (Kristall)

Hefeweizen

Hefeweizen dunkel

Alt

Kölsch 

Bock/Doppelbock

Schwarzbier

Berliner Weisse

Kellerbier

Rauch/Dampfbier




Besinnliche und genussreiche Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

Und fürs ganze Jahr:
Guten Appetit und PROST!

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Ein Märzen passt vorzüglich zu gebackenem Karpfen, ansonsten gerne ein spritziges Pils. Naturtrübe Biere passen für mich nicht sooo gut zu Fisch aber in der Not... 
Duckstein ist auch immer fein


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Und ja - weil ich nicht alle Biersorten/Arten und schon gar keine Marken aufzählen konnte - wenn eurer Lieblingsbier zum Fisch nicht dabei ist, wenn ihr einen besonderen Tipp habt:
Einfach her damit!!

Denn Genuss kennt keine Grenzen (wie die Abstimmung mit max. 12 Antwortmöglichkeiten!)


----------



## ELSkeletto (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Mit Budweiser kann man nie etwas verkehrt machen !
Natürlich das aus Tschechien


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



Kochtopf schrieb:


> Naturtrübe Biere passen für mich nicht sooo gut zu Fisch aber in der Not...


hhmmmm. wieso keine naturtrüben? 

ein nicht zu malziges Kellerbier find ich auch ganz gut allgemein zu Fisch...

Nicht aufgeführt (auch nicht trüb), aber lecker:
Ein Guiness zu fritiertem/gebackem Fisch...


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> hhmmmm. wieso keine naturtrüben?
> 
> ein nicht zu malziges Kellerbier find ich auch ganz gut allgemein zu Fisch...
> 
> ...


Ich trinke gerne naturtrübe Biere aber zu Fisch erscheinen sie mir meist zu schwer. Ist aber högscht subjektiv und ich würde wenn es Fisch gibt nie extra dafür anderes Bier kaufen. Aber im Restaurant greife ich lieber zu filtrierten Brauereiprodukten


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

ist Argument!


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Am liebsten Becks. Oder noch viel lieber das genaue Gegenteil, Neuzeller Schwarzer Abt. Extrem gefährlich das Zeug.


----------



## Zander Jonny (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Pils, immer und zu allem


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Mit Pils biste nicht alleine, wie es scheint ;-)))


----------



## Andal (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Ein ganz normales Helles - vorzugsweise direkt aus dem Flaschel und idealerweise von der Privatbrauerei Schönram.#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Die Kölner sind noch nicht wach - noch keiner für Kölsch gestimmt...


----------



## harzsalm (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Natürlich ein Jever !

Frohes Fest wünscht Euch 

Reimar


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Kölner sind noch nicht wach - noch keiner für Kölsch gestimmt...



Die denken, dass bei "Bier" unmöglich kölsch gemeint sein kann


----------



## Andal (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Kölner sind noch nicht wach - noch keiner für Kölsch gestimmt...



Kölsch ist der eindeutige Beweis, dass man Wasser verdünnen kann.


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



Andal schrieb:


> Kölsch ist der eindeutige Beweis, dass man Wasser verdünnen kann.



 |good::m


----------



## Franz_16 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Auch wenn ich nur einen Steinwurf von Plzen (Pilsen) entfernt wohne bin ich kein großer Pils-Fan. Ist mir einfach etwas zu bitter/herb. 
Ich mag ein nicht zu herbes Helles am liebsten zum Fisch. 

Und auch wenn ich es ungern zugebe, die Oberbayern treffen da mit dem Tegernseer Hell meinen Geschmack ziemlich gut.


----------



## heinzi (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Ich bin traditionsbewußter Kölschtrinker und das natürlich zu jeder Speise und Anlass. Ich verstehe eh nicht, warum ich zum Fisch was anderes trinken sollte als zu Fleisch. Ach und immer diese negativen Meinungen zum Kölsch führen bei mir nur dazu, das ich zum Kölsch auch noch einen Schnapps trinken muss.


----------



## west1 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Keins.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



heinzi schrieb:


> . Ach und immer diese negativen Meinungen zum Kölsch führen bei mir nur dazu, das ich zum Kölsch auch noch einen Schnapps trinken muss.


ich brauch dazu keine Entschuldigung - aber die ist wenigstens gut ..


----------



## Taxidermist (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Eines der wenigen guten Dinge die diese Wiedervereinigung gebracht hat, Köstritzer!

Jürgen


----------



## vonda1909 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Die Kölner sind noch nicht wach - noch keiner für Kölsch gestimmt...


Ich dachte es geht hier um Bier..


----------



## Skyflash (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Bei mir gibs immer mein lieblings "Bier" Kaltes Corona Pur oder mit Limone.


----------



## exil-dithschi (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

fast egal, hauptsache bier, bin da sehr flexibel.
schlechtes bier gibt es für mich nicht, nur weniger gutes.


----------



## Kay63 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Weizen alkoholfrei, am liebsten Maisels. Alles andere passt nicht zu dem Zeug, was mir mein Arzt verordnet hat, ansonsten hätte ich Pils gesagt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Die Kölner kommen langsam aus den Puschen ;-))


----------



## poldi82 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Köstritzer

Kölsch is like having sex in a canoe, it's fucking close to water...


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



poldi82 schrieb:


> Kölsch is like having sex in a canoe, it's fucking close to water...


:q:q:q:q

Alt liegt aber bei uns hier noch hinter Kölsch 
:q:q:q


----------



## vonda1909 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Alt  kommt noch weit vor der Domplörre..


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

bei uns in der Abstimmung noch nicht ;;-)))


----------



## RavensWiederkehr (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Wenn schon ein Bier dann ein Farny Kristallweizen (die haben es nämlich erfunden).Und wenn es schon ein Pils sein soll dann wenigstens ein Tannenzäpfle.

Aber grundsätzlich bedien ich mich auch als Biertrinker bei Fischgerichten (Ausnahme Räucherfisch) am Wein bei meinen badischen Nachbarn (Meersburg und Hagnau).


----------



## Scholle 0 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Ein schönes Tegernseer Hell ist mein Favorit!
Nur leider nicht immer zu bekommen im Frankfurter Raum,
Da greif ich such gern mal zu einem Bayreuther Hell oder Ayinger.


----------



## daci7 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Meeeensch ... das kommt doch total auf den Fisch und den Anlass und die Jahreszeit an 

Zu gebackenem/frittiertem Fisch trink ich sehr gern ein naturtrübes Zwickel. Zum Grillen auch gern noch kräftiger - besonders wenn der gegrillte Fisch schön fettig ist wie meine Grillfavoriten Sardine/Makrele. Dann gerne ein richtig hopfiges Vollbier (enlish bitter/brown Ale/IPA).

Zu gedämpftem/gekochtem Fisch kann das Bier auch gern mal "leichter" sein - also ein Helles oder ein Pils.

Und nach dem Futtern zum Nachtisch dunkle Schokolade und ein richtig heftiges Stout am liebsten (Russian) Imperial Stout!

Je nach Jahreszeit sind Märzen, Bock und Doppelbock auch immer gern gesehene Gäste.

PS: Altbier kann richtig geil sein - wohingegen Kölsch maximal zum Spülen der Gläser verwendet werden kann. Die Kölner könn' vieles - aber kein Bier und kein Fußball ;P

|wavey:


----------



## Kochtopf (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Füchschen alt, wettelsheimer Märzen und Spalter Weizen sind meine absoluten Bierlieblinge


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Meeeensch ... das kommt doch total auf den Fisch und den Anlass und die Jahreszeit an


Deswegen ja Mehrfachabstimmung möglich..


----------



## banzinator (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Bei uns gab es heute Mittag wie immer Dorschfilet gebraten. Dazu Salzkartoffeln und geschmolzene Butter. Mit ordentlich Meerrettich und Lübzer Pils.


----------



## bombe20 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

ganz klar: pils. vorzugsweise aus sachsen (freiberger, ur-krostitzer) oder aus mecklenburg-vorpommern (lübzer). bei bier bin ich nicht zu experimenten aufgelegt und recht eindimensional. helles, dunkles, trübes, bock u.s.w. schmecken mir einach nicht, egal welchen fisch es dazu gibt.

ich wünsche allen ein besinnliches weihnachtsfest.


----------



## Riesenangler (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Wenn ich denn wählen muss zwischen Alt und Kölsch, dann lieber Alt als diese Pferdepisse aus dieser Gerbergrube am Rhein.


----------



## junglist1 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Als Braunschweiger natürlich Wolters Pils |supergri
Dunkel ala Duckstein oder Kölschplörre ist ein sicheres Mittel mich fernzuhalten.|evil:
Ab und an darfs aber auch mal ein Hefeweizen aus bayrischen gefilden sein, dass bekommen wir hier nicht so wirklich hin mit dem brauen.#c


----------



## Bulettenbär (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Ich mag garkein Fisch.


----------



## Hering 58 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Pils immer und zu allem #6


----------



## Franky (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Pils, Helles, Märzen, Kellerbier - dunkles ist da nicht so mein Fall. Passt mir eher beim Grillen oder deftigen Schmorgerichten.
Ganz vorn ist für mich aber nach wie vor ein gute IPA - das passt immer!


----------



## Ruttentretzer (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Zum gebackenen Karpfen ein Gutmann Hefeweissbier.
Sonst Spalter Premium Pils.

Gruß Ronni

Zwischen Leber und Milz passt immer noch ein Pils.


----------



## nobbi1962 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

beim essen garnicht!...............aber davor und danach umso meer.

stimme für pils--urtyp


----------



## dackelbändiger (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Frohe Weihnacht euch allen.
Am liebsten trinke ich  Freibier.


----------



## Thomas9904 (24. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

der hätt von mir sein können ;-)))))


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Pils immer noch weit vorne - aber Kölsch und Alt nun gleichauf...


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Ich mache gleich mal ein Frühschoppen


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Proschd ;-))))


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

|kopfkratIch mach mir nicht viel aus Fischgerichten und aus Bier und Wein noch weniger.:m


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

mein Gott, was ein Leben (möcht ich nicht haben) ;-)))


----------



## Mollebulle (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Im Winter PILS und im Sommer HEFEWEIZEN (am liebsten dunkel)
.
und dann nur alkoholfrei 
.
prost ääh petri 
Molle


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> |kopfkratIch mach mir nicht viel aus Fischgerichten und aus Bier und Wein noch weniger.:m



Du magst dann sicher auch keine Sonnenuntergänge oder Kätzchen?


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

vielleicht können wir ein bier erfinden, aus torfu gebraut und wir werden noch reich;-))

einen schönen ersten weihnachs-tag.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



Mollebulle schrieb:


> und dann nur alkoholfrei


tu mir immer schwer, sowas "Bier" zu nennen.....


----------



## Andal (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> vielleicht können wir ein bier erfinden, aus torfu gebraut und wir werden noch reich;-))
> 
> einen schönen ersten weihnachs-tag.



Alleine für das Kopfkino dürfte dir der Hass aller Brauer, Mälzer und Biertrinker sicher sein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

solange ich sowas nicht trinken muss....


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Tofuwater ;-))

wird auch vegan Angeboten


----------



## Seifert (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> vielleicht können wir ein bier erfinden, aus torfu gebraut und wir werden noch reich;-))
> 
> einen schönen ersten weihnachs-tag.



....und dazu noch'n alkoholfreien Doppelkorn- das passt!! :vik:


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

baaaaah - jetzt wirds echt abartig ;-)


----------



## anbeisser (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Frohes Fest in die Runde !!!

ich trinke am liebsten Kirsch-Porter . Guinnes und Kulmbacher


lg
Maik


----------



## Menni (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Bier zu Fisch???? Seltsame Kombination.
Mein Kasten Bier reicht ein habes Jahr. Zu Fischspeisen(2x die Woche) immer ein guter trockner Weißwein. Meist Riesling oder Grauburgunder. Meine Frau ein Glas und ich den Rest  
Ausnahme: Gebratener Karpfen, polnische Art mit Schwarzbiersud. Da ist das Bier aber im Gericht und nicht dazu. Passend dann ein roter Tropfen.
An der Abstimmung halte ich mich daher raus und gönne Euch den Gerstensaft.  
menni


----------



## Dieter1952 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



Menni schrieb:


> Bier zu Fisch???? Seltsame Kombination.
> Mein Kasten Bier reicht ein habes Jahr. Zu Fischspeisen(2x die Woche) immer ein guter trockner Weißwein. Meist Riesling oder Grauburgunder. Meine Frau ein Glas und ich den Rest
> Ausnahme: Gebratener Karpfen, polnische Art mit Schwarzbiersud. Da ist das Bier aber im Gericht und nicht dazu. Passend dann ein roter Tropfen.
> An der Abstimmung halte ich mich daher raus und gönne Euch den Gerstensaft.
> menni




Du sprichst mir aus der Seele#6


----------



## jochen68 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Jau. Ein kühler Weißwein. Ausnahmen gibt es aber schon, vor allem, wenn geräuchert oder frittiert wurde.

Vielleicht mal eine Umfrage starten "Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten zum Bier?"


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal eine Umfrage starten "Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten zum Bier?"


guuute Idee!!!!!!!


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

fisch im bier-teig

lecker


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

..soo Frühschoppen Ende.mit Pilz...aufen Montag 13uhr mittags-slaf.............dun genug.

geil


----------



## buttweisser (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

*Wernesgrüner*


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

bei Deinem Nickname hätt ich auf anderes getippt ;-))))


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



jochen68 schrieb:


> Jau. Ein kühler Weißwein. Ausnahmen gibt es aber schon, vor allem, wenn geräuchert oder frittiert wurde.
> 
> Vielleicht mal eine Umfrage starten "Welchen Fisch esst Ihr am liebsten zum Bier?"



Voblar aka gedarrte eingesalzene Plötz  bin mir sicher dass der Verzehr ohne Bier gegen Gesetze verstößt


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

oder gegen Kriegswaffengesetze - konnte NIE vestehen, wieso das jemand freiwillig isst....

Wobei original ja wohl eher Wodkoa dazugehört (und nach ner halben Flasche der Trockensalzfisch dann vielleicht auch schmeckt)...


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

oooooooo  neee

nachbar mit schalüssel iner hand.

das wird ein aufgewärmter;-))
aber mit Lachs


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> oder gegen Kriegswaffengesetze - konnte NIE vestehen, wieso das jemand freiwillig isst....
> 
> Wobei original ja wohl eher Wodkoa dazugehört (und nach ner halben Flasche der Trockensalzfisch dann vielleicht auch schmeckt)...


Nää nää ist schon klassisch zum piwo


----------



## heinzi (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Pils immer noch weit vorne - aber Kölsch und Alt nun gleichauf...



Das Pils weit vorne zu finden ist und Kölsch nicht, ist ja auch klar.
Kölsch ist halt eine regionale Spezialität und wird natürlich auch nur von einem kleinen, spezialisierten Kreis - auch Bierkenner genannt - getrunken bzw. genossen. 
Die Plöre Pils bekommst du ja auch an jeder noch so kleinen Ecke zu kaufen. Allein die Tatsache, das es so viele unterschiedliche Pilssorten gibt zeigt das doch recht deutlich. Pils ist ein Massenbier und entsprechend auch verfügbar. Kölsch ist das wahre Bier. Jedes Jahr kommen Millionen von Touristen nach Köln nur wegen des Bieres, nicht wegen des Domes. :vik::q
Wo gibt es so etwas sonst noch. ( Ironie aus:q )


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Das Loblied auf Kölsch von einem Vizekusener ;-))

davon ab - spannend wie unerwartet - Schwarzbier scheint recht populär zu sein ..


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

ooo neee

hätte ich nix sagt

kommt nachbar mit:m

und muß trinken;-))


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Wie kommt das denn zu euch nach HH????

Was haste verbrochen?


----------



## Kochtopf (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Früh gibt es auch hier in Nordhessen zu kaufen. Aber die Staubschicht nährt den verdacht dass es politische Gründe hat.
Und was tut der DAFV dagegen?! Natürlich NIX, wie üblich :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Ich schmeiß mich ine Ecke

;-))))))))))))))

Kochtopf#6
Und was tut der DAFV dagegen?! Natürlich NIX, wie üblich


----------



## zwilling (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Die Biermarke sollte schon vom eigenen Geschmacksnerv bestimmt werden, aber lieber 3 Jahre nichts zu Weihnachten als wie alkoholfreies Bier trinken müssen.
In diesem Sinne- Schöne Weihnachten


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Wie kommt das denn zu euch nach HH????
> 
> Was haste verbrochen?



hab nachbar der fart die toristen in HH mit Bus

auch die roten doppeldecker......auch  noch schön dank durft da mit mikel jackson drin sitzen.

nicht so meine mucke.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

@ nobbi:
offtopic beim Bier - aber aus toller Erinnerung und wg. Mucke (wird in Ehren gehalten!!)


----------



## nobbi1962 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

ooooooooooooooooo   tollllll

wollte immer mal von dir sehen

bin nahe mam wasser gebaut gerade.

danke für das weihnachsg.   foto


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> bin nahe mam wasser gebaut gerade.


in harten Zeiten gute Erinnerungen!

Metoo...


----------



## Meefo 46 (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Moin .

Kronen (Deputat) Früher 

Heute nur noch Guinnes .ist auch gut für den Bierteig,

dann aber die Englische Teigmischung und gutes Öl zum Frittieren.


----------



## ronram (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



heinzi schrieb:


> Das Pils weit vorne zu finden ist und Kölsch nicht, ist ja auch klar.
> Kölsch ist halt eine regionale Spezialität und wird natürlich auch nur von einem kleinen, spezialisierten Kreis - auch Bierkenner genannt - getrunken bzw. genossen.
> Die Plöre Pils bekommst du ja auch an jeder noch so kleinen Ecke zu kaufen. Allein die Tatsache, das es so viele unterschiedliche Pilssorten gibt zeigt das doch recht deutlich. Pils ist ein Massenbier und entsprechend auch verfügbar. Kölsch ist das wahre Bier. Jedes Jahr kommen Millionen von Touristen nach Köln nur wegen des Bieres, nicht wegen des Domes. :vik::q
> Wo gibt es so etwas sonst noch. ( Ironie aus:q )


Genau so ist es!

Kölner Zander und Barsche wollen natürlich in Kölsch schwimmen. 
Das ist doch ganz normal.


----------



## buttweisser (26. Dezember 2017)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> bei Deinem Nickname hätt ich auf anderes getippt ;-))))



Der war gut, ich auch. :q:q


----------



## Brachsenfan (27. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Ganz klar Pils.
Liegt aber auch daran, dass ich am liebsten Pils trinke!


----------



## geeni (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Die große schwarze Dose Faxe von der Tanke, passt einfach zu allem:m


----------



## bootszander (29. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

a= nur pils.
b= am besten schmeckts wenn man drei tage keines getrunken   hat.
c= In der wirtschaft beim essen am liebsten weizenbier.


----------



## oberfranke (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Welches Bier zum Fisch  hängt viel von der Zubereitungsart ab. 
 Gekocht, gedünstet usw. hellere Biere  wie Vollbier, Helles oder Weizenbiere.
 Gebraten, Geräuchert usw. eher dunklere kräftigere Biere wie Keller, Lager oder Alt. 
 Natürlich passt auch ein guter Frankenwein. 
 Wichtig ist egal welches Bier, es muss aus Franken sein, evtl noch ein oder zwei andere Sorten aus Bayern. 

 Der Rest ist kein Bier, ich weiß nicht was es ist, es ist aber definitiv kein Bier.


----------



## Heilbutt (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



oberfranke schrieb:


> ...
> Wichtig ist egal welches Bier, es muss aus Franken sein...
> Der Rest ist kein Bier, ich weiß nicht was es ist, es ist aber definitiv kein Bier.



#6

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Franky (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*

Oettinger???


----------



## Warti (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



geeni schrieb:


> Die große schwarze Dose Faxe von der Tanke, passt einfach zu allem:m




Die kenne ich nur als Faxe Strong. Das Zeug hat den Vorteil das man recht zügig einen in der Lampe hat,und spätestens beim zweiten voll wie ein Taucher ist. Muss nicht sein.


----------



## yukonjack (30. Mai 2018)

*AW: Welches Bier trinkt ihr am liebsten zum Fisch?*



Warti schrieb:


> Die kenne ich nur als Faxe Strong. Das Zeug hat den Vorteil das man recht zügig einen in der Lampe hat,und spätestens beim zweiten voll wie ein Taucher ist. Muss nicht sein.



Doch, muss sein. Halbbesoffen ist weggeschmissenes Geld.


----------

